# Do you like to eat fish?



## Don M. (Feb 4, 2018)

If you like to eat fish...especially Catfish...you might want to watch this video....a bit gross.

https://www.youtube.com/embed/h1nEPzsFpc0?feature=player


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Feb 4, 2018)

I won`t watch the video because I grew up eating catfish. They would swim into the old tires my dad had around the pilings on our pier and live their lives in there. He pulled out big ol` catfish every weekend and threw them on the grill. About ten years ago,I read about how Talapia are raised and I imagine catfish are the same. Since I can`t even look at the Talapia in the fish case at the store,I don`t need to add catfish to that list. And no,I would never eat it today.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 4, 2018)

I like to eat fish, mostly ocean fish. Catfish are too ugly to look at so I'll skip the video, but thanks anyway!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 4, 2018)

I love fish but not a fan of Catfish. I loved Talapia until I saw videos like the one Don M. posted. Now I stick to cod,flounder, and a few other ocean fish.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 4, 2018)

I catch and eat my own catfish..Would never buy store catfish..


----------



## CeeCee (Feb 4, 2018)

Ive eaten catfish when I lived in the Midwest.  I'm not looking at any videos if they're going to turn me off Tilapia because I eat that a lot.

I also eat a lot of salmon...to the point where I'm sick of it.

 Mahi mahi is next on my list...there's a lot of it in California.


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 4, 2018)

I eat catfish I catch but prefer crappie, bass, or sauger.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 4, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I love fish but not a fan of Catfish. I loved Talapia until I saw videos like the one Don M. posted. Now I stick to cod,flounder, and a few other ocean fish.



Ruth, my favorite is ocean perch. Have you had it/ like it?


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 4, 2018)

I used to fish at least twice a week when I lived in South Dakota.  I fished the upper Missouri and James river for channel catfish.  I love it.  I will not eat imported fish especially Tilapia.  I also caught, cooked, and loved catfish I caught in Northern California when I lived there.  I love most ocean fish..


----------



## Seeker (Feb 4, 2018)

Love fish , catfish and bream, we eat if fried prolly not too healthy but it is good. this is a few years ago but caught this on a cricket while fishing for bream. Can't get any fresher than back yard fishin'.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 4, 2018)

Seeker said:


> Love fish , catfish and bream, we eat if fried prolly not too healthy but it is good. this is a few years ago but caught this on a cricket while fishing for bream. Can't get any fresher than back yard fishin'.
> 
> View attachment 48070


Nice fish.  My largest was 28# flathead catfish taken in the Colorado River.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Feb 4, 2018)

AZ Jim said:


> I used to fish at least twice a week when I lived in South Dakota.  I fished the upper Missouri and James river for channel catfish.  I love it.  I will not eat imported fish especially Tilapia.  I also caught, cooked, and loved catfish I caught in Northern California when I lived there.  I love most ocean fish..



You know we get giant catfish out of this lake,Jim. Don`t eat it anymore though. Too much mercury.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 4, 2018)

Yes,RadishRose,I've had Perch and like that also. I think a bit stronger than cod but coated in breadcrumbs and fried it is delicious.  Seeker, from the size of that thing I'm surprised it didn't pull you in. I bet it put up quite a fight. Great photo.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 4, 2018)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> You know we get giant catfish out of this lake,Jim. Don`t eat it anymore though. Too much mercury.


Clear lake which you refer to was a favorite fishing spot of mine but that was 60 years ago.


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Feb 4, 2018)

I enjoy fish. I've never eaten or prepared catfish. I have always wanted to try it and I promise myself someday I will drive South* and stop at the first place with a sign advertising they serve fried catfish. 



*with all due respect I highly doubt any New England chef can prepare catfish as well as a Southern one.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 4, 2018)

I love eating tuna fish or fish sticks,that's about all I can handle. Sue


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 4, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Ruth, my favorite is ocean perch. Have you had it/ like it?



I tried it for the first time.  I liked it.  But make sure your kitchen fan is on while cooking it.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Feb 4, 2018)

I eat a lot of fish, mostly salmon from the NW and several kinds of tuna. I also like bass, sole and halibut.

I don't like the texture of catfish so I don't eat it. I love the flavor of trout, but it has too many bones.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 4, 2018)

I'm not a big fish eater, but I do eat salmon once a week.  Other fish we like to eat are Mahi Mahi, Halibut, Rockfish, Ling Cod, Sole.....never cared for catfish, just tried it once from a friend who caught some fresh and deep fried.  Don't like Talapia either.  I did watch the video and knew about some fish farms that are polluted.

As I kid I did a lot of salt water fishing and liked Bluefish, Flounder, Blowfish, Snapper, etc.  Nothing like a stream caught Brookie Trout in the high country too, pan fried in butter.


----------



## IKE (Feb 4, 2018)

I used to eat quite a lot of fish but now I eat more shrimp than fish.

Up till about five years ago I used to go noodling (hand fishing) for catfish quite often in the summer after work and on weekends but I gave it up when my noodling partner passed away.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 4, 2018)

Halibut  is  my favorite.  If I can't get, then I'll have to stick with the ever popular  tuna  in a can.

I'm taking about home.   In a   restaurant  is  a different  story. I can check the menu.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 4, 2018)

Don M. said:


> If you like to eat fish...especially Catfish.



Never had the pleasure to dine on catfish

I always went after salmon, steelhead, and stream trout.
Smoked or grilled.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 4, 2018)

I love fish from the sea

Ocean Perch
Sea Bass
Sword Fish
Monk Fish (another one you don't want to look at but it's so good)
Tuna
Cod
Halibut
Flounder
Sole
Salmon

I'm concerned about salmon being artificially tinted orange. Anyone know why?


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 4, 2018)

I used to eat a lot of catfish, but not so much now.  For some reason, I do not like the taste of tilapia.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 5, 2018)

Catfish..Eating size!
.

.
Crappie..
.

.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 5, 2018)

I have never liked fish for some reason.   The only type I can eat are the breaded & fried stuff like at Long John Silver's.   :lol:    I do like other seafood, though.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 5, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> I have never liked fish for some reason.   The only type I can eat are the breaded & fried stuff like at Long John Silver's.   :lol:    I do like other seafood, though.



So you prefer shell fish over fin fish? Like lobster , shrimp, etc?


----------



## Smiling Jane (Feb 5, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> I love fish from the sea
> 
> Ocean Perch
> Sea Bass
> ...



Because farm-raised salmon doesn't get the nutrients that make it orange.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 5, 2018)

Smiling Jane said:


> Because farm-raised salmon doesn't get the nutrients that make it orange.



Ohhh, thanks! I need to look into this.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Feb 5, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Ohhh, thanks! I need to look into this.



I wish I could remember what they lack specifically, but my brain is Swiss cheese today. It's unnatural for any fish to live in these farms, but it's terrible for salmon because of their spawning ritual.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 5, 2018)

The wild salmon get Astaxanthin naturally from the things they eat like algae, plankton, etc. and the farmed salmon get it as a supplement for color.  It's an antioxidant carotenoid, I've taken Lutein supplements for my eyes that had it in there, kind of like benefiting from eating carrots.  I really like the taste of farmed salmon over wild, especially Norwegian....even though the wild is more natural and healthier for you.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 5, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> So you prefer shell fish over fin fish? Like lobster , shrimp, etc?



Yes.   And crab, oysters, clams, etc.


----------



## jaylon (Feb 5, 2018)

I love Salmon.Halibut.Tuna,Sword Fish, Cod,Trout, Sardines,Anchovy,Flounder,Grouper,Haddock


----------



## Big Horn (Feb 5, 2018)

Catfish is OK, better tasting than Tilapia which I don't like.  My favorite freshwater fish is the chub—smoked,  However, they may never recover from the zebra mussel invasion.  Second to the chub is lake perch, breaded.  My other favorite freshwater fish are salmon and trout.  Walleye can be excellent as well.  Lake trout (actually char) are quite tasty.  They're decent smoked, but they can't compare to chubs.

I do love cod, flounder, sole, and a number of other marine species.  If I had to choose between only fish and only the flesh of warm-blooded animals, I'd take fish.

I love other seafood as well.

Does anyone know where I can buy salted cod; they used to come in little wooden boxes.  I can't find them either online or in stores.


----------



## KingsX (Feb 5, 2018)

.

The local Kroger deli has yummy fish sandwiches during Lent.


----------



## KingsX (Feb 5, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> So you prefer shell fish over fin fish? Like lobster , shrimp, etc?




Not me.

A friend of mine was telling me that Red Lobster also has other kinds of fish...
but you would never know it by their advertising which is all shell fish.

I wish there were a local restaurant that specialized in baked fin fish.

Outback Steakhouse has tasty salmon [but it is probably farm raised.]


----------



## KingsX (Feb 5, 2018)

.

For those who love salmon [like me]
If you have leftovers,  the next day put
the leftover salmon in scrambled eggs.
I also add dehydrated chopped onions.
Seriously,  it's delicious.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 5, 2018)

Gee, I forgot about Sardines, Anchovy, and Haddock. Love these, too.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 5, 2018)

Look up

baccala or baccalau- Portugese


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 5, 2018)

This thread just reminded me of my Grandpa who loved smelts and how my Grandma hated making them. I noticed on line that you can eat the whole fish once fried. My Grandma cleaned everyone of them then breaded and fried them, no wonder she hated it so much, besides that he really could eat a lot of them.


----------



## Senex (Feb 6, 2018)

Basa fish are sold in the supermarkets here. I never tried it and now I never will. Not a fan of American catfish. If I can find it cheap I will buy trout, haddock, perch, sea bass, and salmon. Not big on fish though.


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 6, 2018)

Fresh catch:  I like small catfish, bass and crappie.  Don't care much for bream.  (I think bream have more of a "fishy" taste.  LOL!)

I prefer fish fried, and cold, cooked and then put in the refrigerator for a while.  :shrug:

From the store or restaurant:  Don't care for tuna or salmon. Love small catfish. Talapia is good. Never got any fancier than that.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 8, 2018)

We eat fish once or twice a week and with exception of salmon, it's all sea fish.  We live near some of Scotland's largest fishing ports, so fresh fish is always available.  The most popular fish is Haddock, though Cod, Sole and various flatfish are also caught.  Mackerel and herring are mainly seasonal.   Much of the lobster and prawn catch that is landed in Scotland ends up in top class restaurants across the UK and Europe.

There are a number of cheaper and less popular fish which are OK for pies etc...  They have a number of local names like Pollack, Saithe etc..
I like one called Rock Turbot / Wolf fish etc..  It's plug ugly, but tastes pretty good...  The large teeth are for eating shellfish, crabs etc..


----------



## chic (Feb 8, 2018)

Wow. Those are some fish. I've never had catfish and don't eat fish anymore because of all the toxins found in them these days. But I did like the taste of fish.


----------



## rgp (Feb 13, 2018)

I was just talking to a friend about this today...I used to LUV fish, the main-stay of my diet, for most of my adult years has been fish. But for some reason, I seem to have lost my taste for it ?! And yes I have tried many types....salmon, cod, tuna, etc...None [of] them seem to do it for me lately. Perhaps I just ate too much of it ?....burned out [as they say] I'll leave it alone  for awhile , maybe my taste buds will get to missing it ?


----------



## oldman (Feb 16, 2018)

We have fish at least once a week. My favorites are Cod, Haddock, Halibut and small portions of Red (Sockeye) Salmon.


----------

